
Show HN: Poker Helper – Deep learning backed Poker assistant - chris140957
https://www.pokerhelper.app
======
chris140957
Hi,

I've just launched the beta version of PokerHelper.app - its a deep-learning
backed poker assistant for Texas holdem that provides recommendations for the
best possible next move, given your current cards and hand situation.

Unlike other poker assistant apps that use maths to calculate hand strength,
Poker Helper's use of deep learning is capable of bluffing, and is aware that
other AIs may also bluff, too.

Poker Helper is currently completely free while in Beta, as the AI is not yet
100% production ready. It is currently capable of beating average human
players and many other AIs, and I've managed to make some money playing poker
online with this app already, but it will be refined further before the paid
version is launched.

Thanks for looking, Chris

